# What is Your Favorite Hunting Round?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

If you got BS with you don't leave it here. 

I shoot as much as I can and it's not enough...but I have grown to favor a few rounds for hunting. While I enjoy shooting most everything I pretty much only hunt with a very limited number of rifles but it is a decision I make every time it take to the woods. 

I have shot most everything I can afford and can find to shoot and have found that my most enjoyable rounds to shoot while hunting Whitetail Deer are....somewhere in the mix of 30TC, 300RCM, 6.5 Creedmoor and .25WSSM. 

What's your Favorite Hunting Round?


.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I love my 7mm08 my 270 rarely makes it to the woods but that's just me my 223 never has a chance of going


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

cody&ryand said:


> I love my 7mm08 my 270 rarely makes it to the woods but that's just me my 223 never has a chance of going[/QUOT
> 
> 
> .
> ...


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

cody&ryand said:


> I love my 7mm08 my 270 rarely makes it to the woods but that's just me my 223 never has a chance of going


2x lighter round and it does the job. I have a Marlin X7 and i shoot Barnes 120 grains. I have a boyds laminate stock that makes it a little heavier but still a lighter gun to carry in the woods and climbin up the tree. lol


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

12ga heavy metal 3" #4's coming out a kicks high flyer #2's when the wind pics up


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

308 most of the time


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

.308win 168gr hornady BTHP out of a Browning BAR shorttrac with Zeiss glass... usually my weapon of choice.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

7 rem mag for all my bean field hunts and clear cut spots. But.. in my opinion the gun itself is probably more important than the caliber. A good clean trigger and a good barrel can make all the difference in the world. I shoot a ruger #1 falling block, and it's a heavy gun, which equals very little recoil . Having a lite recoil puts my brain at ease when pulling the trigger. Now having said all that back to the caliber, the 7 rem mag has the knock down power that I like. I know I shouldn't say this....but have never lost a deer with it. "Probably cursed forever now " Lol. Prior to this gun I shot a 30-06 and a .308. I killed a lot of deer with both,but I lost a few as well. That's what made me step up to a belted magnum. This is my favorite it doesn't have to be yours. Whatever you can shoot comfortably and accurately with good knock down power is what you should go with.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

.308 Hornady SST. 150 grain, case fired and hand loaded by me.


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

7mm-08 140 gr. Nosler Accubond out of a Browning X-bolt... at least for now.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm a lot like Grouper King.

As a young man years ago, I studied and read everything I could find for an all around rifle for North Anerican hunting.
Enough, but not too much.
I was living in Texas, and wanted to be able to hunt north, south, east and west.

So I bought a quality bolt action 7mm Remington mag (Remington 700BDL), put a really nice scope on it (Leupold Vari X III 3.5 x 10 A.O)., and took it to a gunsmith that knew his $hit and had the action and trigger worked and the stock and barrel appropriately married to each other, the end of the barrel hand crowned, and a few other things I can't remember.

I have always been a hand loader and experimented accordingly and worked up a few custom loads (IMR 4350 and Nosler Ballistic tip bullets) that would group 1/2" max at 100 yards, sighted in for 200 yards, taped a copy of the under/over correction for my exact bullet & velocity in 100 yard increments out to 500 yards on the stock, and called it a day.

Over the years it has never failed, from deer to antelope to elk.

That was, umm, let's say thirty something years ago, and nothing has changed since. It's ready to roll at a moments notice, but these days maybe me not so much Nevertheless, no one touches my gun, LOL!

I have plenty of other toys to play with, and I use a BAR when I hunt with my in laws that run dogs in north Mississippi, when 2 or 3 seconds is a long time to shoot.

But the 7mag is my go to rifle, because it is MY RIFLE.

If I were just starting out again and staying within a days drive of Pensacola I could easily come up with something different.

I think one of my points is find something, learn it, and stick with it when playing for keeps.
It's fine to experiment and play with other stuff, but always have a "go to" gun.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to hear some positive notes on that .300RCM. Interesting cartridge that I haven't had a chance to mess with. 
I keep trying new things, buying and selling rifles, but I always end up back at my cheap little old 7mm-08 for anything around here. And my weapon of choice for shooting out west is a 7mm Mag. Although, I admit it has more to do with the rifle/scope that makes me love that one as opposed to the cartridge. 
RSM hit the nail on the head. Learning your rifle well and trusting it is key to enjoying one.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

There have been 11 posts about this thread thus far, and there is an obvious trend as it relates to calibers. 
This is some great advice for those leaning towards shooting big game with light calibers. 
I shoot an A bolt Browning .270 w/ 140 grain Nosler partition, and also a Tikka T-3 Lite in 7mm-08 w/140 grain.
I've been shooting this .270 since 1997, and it has been so effective for me that the 7mm-08 has become a safe queen. 
(I still miss my .308)


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree with you Pat (Emerald Ghost). 

It's some really good info. It's kinda amazing the favor of the .308 and 7mm:08 which is almost the same round. The 7mm:08 is simply a .308 case necked down to accept a 7mm bullet and together those two rounds have more than 80% following on this thread speaks volumes for performance. 

I shoot a .308 and 7mm:08 in several different rifles and they are both very capable rounds. If you handload or know someone that does you will find they are both easy to assemble, fun and can be loaded in a very large range of options. Great Rounds.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Like most of you I have several different calibers, but have several guns in one particular caliber being the 308. My go to gun like someone mentioned earlier was an old Ruger M77 Heavy barrel with a redfield. The older I got the heavier that barrel felt. Few years ago my go to became a Browning A bolt 308 with Leupold glass tuned in with Federal Vital Shok 150 grain. I am a bit partial to a 243WSSM I have but when that round became scarce I stopped shooting it.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

My favorite round for pigs and deer is a .243 100 grain core-lokt soft point.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

I always go to my 30-06 a bolt. Had a few different rifles over the years but that was the one I always picked up.


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

sniperpeeps said:


> My favorite round for pigs and deer is a .243 100 grain core-lokt soft point.


I never thought of using a .243 until I bought one for my son about 5 years ago. I bought him a inexpensive Mossberg 100 ATR and put a VARI-X1 on it. He's now killed 6 deer with it and made me a firm believer in that caliber for whitetail deer. We have only used the 100 grain core-lokt since day one. I have three boys and all three have now killed deer with that set up. Every deer they have shot has either dropped in its tracks or gone no more than 30 yards.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Joerob5 said:


> I never thought of using a .243 until I bought one for my son about 5 years ago. I bought him a inexpensive Mossberg 100 ATR and put a VARI-X1 on it. He's now killed 6 deer with it and made me a firm believer in that caliber for whitetail deer. We have only used the 100 grain core-lokt since day one. I have three boys and all three have now killed deer with that set up. Every deer they have shot has either dropped in its tracks or gone no more than 30 yards.




I'm not taking anything away from the .243 round, but You have done a good job teaching your boys how to shoot. Based on the results you have shared Bullet Placement was understood and well done by your boys. I say this because a badly placed bullet shot from a 300Win Mag can create a 200+ yard deer tracking. 

.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

My favorite is my Weatherby 7mm-08 with 140 grain fusion rounds. Light recoil and an awesome two stage trigger.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I don't have a favorite because I think there are different tools for each job but deer size game .243, elk, bear, moose, caribou etc 7mm mag, tromping through thick stuff lever action in 45-70.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

.308 for here and .300 Remington short action ultra mag for out west. Used to have a .270 and loved it but went with .308 for better bullet selection. Still love a 30-30 for here too


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Howa 1500 .270 is the go to meat stick.... Hornady 130gr SST is projectile of choice...


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I can't afford to shoot it all that much but my favorite rifle/cartridge is my Remington 700 in .338 Ultra mag. A 225 grain bullet leaving the barrel at 3200 fps.... well, lets just say it knocks the crap out of what ever it hits. 

I use my .270 (130 grain SST) that my grandfather passed down to me 95% of the time but this season I will be using my AR in 300BLK with Barnes 110 Tac-X ammo unless I'm sitting on a really big clear cut where I could easily have a shot over 250 yards.

Once I get my .308 all set up I will be using it quite a bit also. Hopefully with some hand loaded 178 grain A-max bullets.

I really need to get my reloading room cleaned back up and get my butt back to reloading some ammo.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Well my FAVORITE to shoot is a 6mm Remington but the ammo is scare as doe balls. So I usually shoot the 308 Savage.


----------



## Elpato (Dec 30, 2015)

6.5x55 Swedish Mauser, from a CZ 550 FS.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

.257 Weatherby Mag


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Depenging on where I'm at, .300 win mag if potential for long shot, .444 marlin for everything else.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Wyoming-----.300 Win Mag.

Arkansas-----30-06

Florida--------.243


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Remington 7400 self shell shucker with a 18" barrel. Jack o' Connor caliber. Topped with a Leupold VXlll 3x9x40mm. Handload 48.3 grains IMR 4064 Speer 130gr BTSP. Been killing Blackwater WMA bucks since 1983 and a few in Walnut Hill from 10 feet to 425 yards. 

Thunder Chickens....... Remington 870 express with Federal Premium #5's


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've just always shot a 30/06 because it can do about anything no matter where you are. I started out with a BAR but bought an A Bolt stainless stalker about 15 years ago and the BAR hasn't been in the woods since.
But I wouldn't mind having an A Bolt in 7mm/08 for around here.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

.270 but by bro and dad have .270 short mags and after their experience with them I want one. Also would like to have a .280


----------



## Deerhunter_1 (Aug 7, 2013)

Around the house, every shot is close so I use my Marlin 30/30 with 160grn Leverevolutions. Else where go to is my .270 with 130 grain Federal Premiums.


----------



## WeathermanTN (Oct 3, 2014)

7x57 handloaded with Nosler 140 gr Ballistic tips. The first 17 deer were DRT. The 18th was a heart shot, and he tore down the trail - I was cheering, because he was heading towards the truck. Ruger Model 77.
My son shoots a 7mm Ackley Improved, handloaded with 140 Nosler Ballistic tips. Custom pre-war 98 Mauser action.
Bought a 7mm Remington Short Action UltraMag; handloaded with 140 gr Nosler BT.
Plan to take the varmint gun (Remington 600, 6mm Rem) I bought in high school this year, with handloaded 95 gr Nosler BT.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

6.8SPC, so many great rds, Hornady 120SST and many copper bullets, too many good bullets to choose or list


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> .308win 168gr hornady BTHP out of a Browning BAR shorttrac with Zeiss glass... usually my weapon of choice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Ew... still have the rifle, put the zeiss on my muzzleloader. Put a meopta on the BAR, but now hunt with a Tikka/Swarovski and only shoot Hornady eld-x 178gr .308, which were not a thing at the time of this first post. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

My 30 yo BDL in .270 has piled the deer up. I tried a Ruger #1 in 25/06 and I like it but always go back to the BDL. I want a 300 short mag but too many wants between hunting and fishing. I also have an AR in 6.5 Grendel that I chase hogs with; sweet shooter.


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

6.8 with 110 gr. accubond for deer. 6.8 with Hornady 120 gr. sst for hogs. (Handloads)


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Yippie! another 5 year old thread.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I've taken 90+% of my deer over the years with my trusty Marlin 30-30 using the Hornady 165grn LeverRevolution so that would be my favorite for most of my hunting that is less than 200 yards. I haven't shot a .270 yet but son has one and after seeing him shoot that I'm thinking about getting one for myself. Long range now I use my Marlin .308 MXLR and one of these days I'll get my 6.5 Grendel sighted in and try it out on Deer!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I miss these Garbo threads


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

.22-250


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"through thick stuff lever action in 45-70."
Good Choice!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I hunt the swamp and use a Ruger 44 magnum carbine or an Encore 44 magnum pistol. Either will kill them as far as I can see them.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Rugger 44 mag Great choice.
Not familiar with Encore pistol. Bet it's fun to hunt with.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I have always wanted a Ruger Deerfield and a couple of years ago I bid on a like new rifle on Gunbroker and won. Not a scratch on it. 

Killed a lot of game with my Encore pistol. It had a 12" barrel but this year I had the barrel cut to 7.5" and it is much more manageable. Would rather tote it than a rifle.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

If it's a Ruger... It's the best!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Still rocking the same model 700 .270. I've got a pile of others but it's like picking up an old friend. If I take another deer rifle in the field I feel like I'm cheating on my best girl. She's never had a factory load shot through her, every countless round was crafted just for her by me. We've been many thousands of miles together, mostly slung over my shoulder with a few air and road miles mixed in. She's always been faithful to me in every kind of condition and has brought home more game than I can remember in the 35 years we've been together. I have no plan to deer hunt with another this side of the grave.


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

I love the .45-70 for anything up to about 200 yards and, of course, as close/thick as it gets. Run that in my heavily modified guide gun. Marlington put out some crap late, but if you're willing to spend more than what you paid for the gun, they turn out pretty handy.

When the going get's long, Kimber in .280 AI. 

When the going get's tough, Kimber in .338 Win Mag. But it's sitting in the back of the chest waiting to have a meet cute with an Alaskan Brown. A boy can still dream.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

270... Never shot a .270. If if's anything like it's BIG brother the 7mm mag it's one heck of a round. 
.45.70... My Marlin stainless Guide Gun is over 30 yeas old. Has NEVER let me down. Don't know anything about the later models, but this older one is my all-time favorite. 
.280... Know nothing of it. Would like to know more.
.338... My dream gun...


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

You got a Marlin from a generally better era than after Remington took over, then let all the good operators go, and apparently didn't replace worn out machining. But, I'd always wanted one, and it's nothing a few hundos with a specialty smith can't fix! It is everything I hoped, now!

.280 AI (Ackley Improved) If you don't know about P O Ackley--google him and spend some time reading about his work. Might be considered the first mainstream wildcatter (is that an oxymoron?). Super short answer--he blew out case necks to form better performing (thus improved) cartridges. Some were good, some great, many not a huge improvement over the parent. The .280 and .30-30 AIs are considered some of his best work. The .280 Remington is the parent, and I can shoot factory .280 Rem ammo in the gun and fire form my .280 AI cases. Why, you might well ask? The .280 AI can be loaded to 7MM performance standards (same bullet), but it uses less powder to get the same job done. Less powder, thus less kick. I have it in a Kimber Mountain Ascent, so less kick is nice. 

.338--mine too. You look at that cartridge and dream, cause you know it can bring the hurt. I bought it because it was new, old stock on gunbroker (Kimber dropped it from the lineup years ago). My hope is: if I have it, the bear hunt will come.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Just put a new scope on my Marlin .35 Remington and going to sight that in this weekend. Might end up using that this year just to see how it performs if I get it dialed in good!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Very interesting; thanks for sharing.
"You got a Marlin from a generally better era" Know nothing of that. I just know my older Marlin .45-70 Stainless Guide Gun is real winner. 
.338
Could be 'little' out of my price range:


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

The post Remington Marlins usually are referred to as Remlins (a nod to gremlins, because they often had em). I prefer Marlington. You could barely work the lever on mine when I bought it. A few hundred revolutions with some bore compound got it to where it was only a minor workout to cycle the lever. But, off to the smith she went and now it's no problemo.

Well jeez, curb your expectations. Olympian grade? Are you an Olympian? A .338 BAR would be sweet tho. Damn it, now you got me thinking about it. I already have the dies, so why not another in that caliber? Is there a Boomhauer grade?


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

69Viking said:


> Just put a new scope on my Marlin .35 Remington and going to sight that in this weekend. Might end up using that this year just to see how it performs if I get it dialed in good!


Bust em up. Another good cartridge.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

WRM said:


> The post Remington Marlins usually are referred to as Remlins (a nod to gremlins, because they often had em). I prefer Marlington. You could barely work the lever on mine when I bought it. A few hundred revolutions with some bore compound got it to where it was only a minor workout to cycle the lever. But, off to the smith she went and now it's no problemo.
> 
> Well jeez, curb your expectations. Olympian grade? Are you an Olympian? A .338 BAR would be sweet tho. Damn it, now you got me thinking about it. I already have the dies, so why not another in that caliber? Is there a Boomhauer grade?


I purchased two Remlins and after my experiences with them I gave up and started looking in Pawn shops for the original JM stamped Marlins which were much better quality. My first Remlin was a .308 MXLR, beautiful stainless gun but I couldn't sight it in due to the barrel not in alignment with the receiver. Sent it back and they fixed it and it is now straight. Second gun was a 30-30 I bought for my son, it like yours was super hard to cycle. Didn't mess with it and set it back in for repair, it too came back in good condition and cycled smoothly. Luckily both showed up with the issues and I could return them under warranty. I won't buy another Remlin, I'll wait and see what kind of product Ruger produces, I have no doubt it will be better than what Remington did to the Marlins, their manufacturing and quality control of the lever guns they produced under them sucked.


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

I looked for even a marginal JM for years knowing what I was going to do to it anyway. I never found one I could get away from the owner at a price I deemed acceptable. Gave up and just bought new when Gander had a sale on. The barrel issue was terrible and fairly well known at some point. Remington was pumping out shit, plain and simple. Send em out and hope they don't come back for warranty. I never even bothered to shoot mine until I got it back from the smith. Tis sweet sweetness now tho.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

WRM said:


> I looked for even a marginal JM for years knowing what I was going to do to it anyway. I never found one I could get away from the owner at a price I deemed acceptable. Gave up and just bought new when Gander had a sale on. The barrel issue was terrible and fairly well known at some point. Remington was pumping out shit, plain and simple. Send em out and hope they don't come back for warranty. I never even bothered to shoot mine until I got it back from the smith. Tis sweet sweetness now tho.


Keep looking, I picked up my .35 Remington and Cerakoted 30-30 for around $400 each at pawn shops, just have to walk in at the right time I guess. I collect Marlins, my most expensive buy was my octagonal barreled 45-70 I picked up for $800 but I had to have it, such a pretty gun that was in great condition when I found it. So what do you mean when you say "knowing what I was going to do to it anyway"?


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll PM you a picture. The reason I'm no longer looking for another lever gun.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Know nothing about new vs old Marlins.
All I know is my daughter & I have been using our Marlin .45-70 for over three decades. It's fun to shoot, extremely dependable, and gets the job done:

It's extremely accurate:


----------



## WRM (Jul 31, 2012)

If it gets er did for you, that's ALL that really counts. Pop some caps at em!


----------

